# CPU making loud buzzing noise?



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have an AMD phenom 955 X4 @ 3.5GHz
Its cooler is an arctic cooler 13 pro

About a month a go or perhaps a little less than that I started hearing rather loud buzzing noises coming from somewhere within my PC. The buzzing noises only happen sometimes, once every 3 days or something, for an hour or 2. They happen every few seconds, though not regularly. Maybe one will happen 2 seconds after the last, and the next will happen 11 seconds later when the next will happen 7 seconds later, but they're pretty regular. The buzz itself lasts for less than half a second, and gets louder towards the end of the buzz.

I believed it to be the hard-drive (as you can see in this thread here):
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/buzzing-sounds-638825.html

And so I bought a whole new 1TB hard drive. The buzzing hasn't stopped. It doesn't bother me too much that I bought a new HDD because I needed a larger one anyway. However, I'm concerned that the buzzing could be something that's really wrong with my hardware, and it's also really, really annoying.

With this, I decided to open the side of the case (and ground myself of course to get rid of the static).

I placed my hand on the harddrive, and it didn't vibrate when it buzzed. The same went for near the case fans, the GPU and the CD drive and also the PSU. The vibration occurred when I touched the big CPU cooler. I checked the fan and it was running continuously with no issues, nothing hitting it or anything.

This can only lead me to assume that it's the CPU itself that's buzzing? What could be the problem here. It doesn't do it moreso than other times when I'm gaming (when it's under stress), in fact it's doing it now and I've done nothing other than browse the web today. Here's the temperature of it when it's nearly idle (37c):
View OudUbx.jpg on ScreenSnapr


Any help? What should I do?

[edit]
Oh and it buzzed a lot more when I opened the case, but that may have been a coincidence


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

under my name  except HDD is now seagate barracuda 1TB @ 7200RPM and OS is win7 64 bit


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> The vibration occurred when I touched the big CPU cooler.


Is the vibration coming from the heatsink itself or from the fan running at high speed?

I highly doubt the processor itself is vibrating; no moving parts to vibate. A more likely suspect would be one or more of the fan blades having gone out of balance and causing it to resonate at certain RPMs.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

this cooler:
Freezer 13 PRO · CPU · Cooling · ARCTIC

How can I test whether it's the fan or the heatsink? When I looked at the blades spinning nothing seemed wrong with them.


----------



## ShamanTaren (Apr 21, 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem, the buzzing noise occurs when i am booting up my PC, when i hear the noise i simply switch it off and try again untill the noise stops, this works untill i try to play a game or do any sort of rendering that puts my PC under even a little bit of stress.
I have no idea whats causing it, i thought at first it may have been the graphics card so i took it out and switched on the PC and still the noise continued, i thought it would have been one of the Fans but that doesnt seem to be the case either, my PC isnt Buzzing now but if what jrockpunk1 says then my PC may begin to start buzzing while just on the internet.

Any help would be appreciated as to what could be causing this.

When i say Buzzing, its more of a high pitched screatch i had the side of the PC off and the noise doesnt seem to be coming from any of the fans i have been struggling to pin point exactly where the sound is coming from.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah mine did that before, and I had to keep turning it off and on when my PC started up. I don't know what it could be though, but it's not doing it as much any more.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

A screeching sounds like that is the cpu itself. What do the temps in the bios show for the processor? I would definitely replace the hsf though anyway as that has to be the cause of overheating and the buzzing IMHO.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

the temperature is in my original post. I'll provide another of when it's under stress.


----------

